# Shiver Me Timbers - Another Costume - Pics



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

OK - finished this today... It's a very theatrical pirate costume.

The bodice is taffeta with black velvet pattern and the skirt is black microsuede. The lacing strips with eyelets is synthetic leather, although the lacing itself is genuine black leather/suede.

Now I can start a very special project that I promised to make for somebody.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

BOING!!!!! is right Ms W!!!!!!!!!!! heheheheheh


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

hehe is right - quite ...hott  in a piraty sorta way pf course


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

lol - THANKS!!!!

This is one of those FUN costumes!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

another nice costume by the seamstress on board..
ok what you making next / who's it for? 
inquiring minds want to know


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice Ms. Wicked!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow! love the color of the top. Great work.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Now that is a buckaneer's babe!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very NICE K.

This is your best piece yet!!!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow! Excellent work there Ms. W. Mutiny never looked so good!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Well thanks SO MUCH everybody!

Lily, my next project is another vampire cape - I recently made that didn't turn out right, so I'm doing another one. 

After the cape, I'll need to figure out what to make next!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh My God!!!!
Your Avie.....Way Too FunnY!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

It's The Bat Climb!!!! 

Remember the cameos of people looking out of the windows during the tv show? I just watched the 1966 movie with the kids, and they did the climb in that too!

Makes me think, maybe I'll have to do a Cat Woman costume, although I'd never wear that. 

It would just be fun. I'm a real retro nerd.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job!!!

Oh yeah.......Cat Woman costume, I'd like to see that!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow, u amaze me with ur talent. Another great costume u stiched up!


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

That's awesome. Way to complicated for me!


----------

